# Trying to get back on Track...need some help



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't want to re-hash the whole story, but we had 2 GSD litter mates. One passed suddenly a week ago. Necropsy came back inconclusive but professional opinion was Ventricular arrhythmia. Our other pup (Rocco) has been fighting skin issues from Day 1. We put R boy on a raw diet (pre-made Bravo, fresh green tripe, sardines, mackerel). He was eating beef fine until Milo passed. For the alst 10 days he won't eat any raw for the most part, except for the tripe and an occasional whole mackerel. He also loves liver sausage ( that's how we get his supps and meds in him). He did eat some duck and sweet potato kibble last night (go figure). He's only 7 mos old and I want to make sure he is getting something in his belly. I tried giving him a slab of beef rib, but the bones seem to be way to hard and I don't need cracked molars at this point. He is even refusing RMB knuckle bones to chew on.

I don't want to go back to kibble, especially with the skin condition. We take him to a holistic vet and she finally broke down and put him on an antibiotic(celpodoximine) and a very light steroid/antihistamine (Temeril-P). The itching and biting has improved 99% and the bacterial infection looks to be almost gone. He is also on some Standard Process supps and a Chinese herb.

I am afraid to try chicken again, because we do notice that he biys and scratches with any kind of foul. I have not tried whole raw chicken...just pre-mix patties. Same reaction on raw duck and turkey.

I would like to get him back on beef, but I'm not sure how I get the bone content in him. I feel like we are back to square one and I don't want to go back to kibble, but I am also tired of throwing away raw food.

I am looking for some ideas and all ears!

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

When my old dog Zeus developed allergy to chicken (has been raw fed for 5 years!) the specialist put him on venison diet. He was on it for a few months then we started introducing chicken again, he was fine.

How much does Rocco weigh? How much exercise is he getting? Have you tried feeding just once a day?

Koda started refusing breakfast and lunch right around that time, so by the time he was 8 months old, he got fed once a day - 8 pm. His food drive went up as well.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you tried turkey necks?

I know they are fowl, but they might be better tolerated if your boy itches from chicken. 
How about duck necks?

I have been staying away from beef and pork ribs, too, at this stage. I also caved and bought some Darwin's Naturals, which he loves and does very well on, I give half a packet of that, plus some beef or beef heart, plus some type of neck for bone.

Organic and Human-grade Raw Dog Foods ? Chicken, Duck, Turkey, Duck, Buffalo, Beef - from Darwin?s | Darwins Natural Pet

It is expensive, but I balance out the cost with other cuts which are less.

Also, dehydrated meat (just a little -- a handful of this goes a very long way, and serves as treats, as well.)





http://www.amazon.com/ZiwiPeak-Grain-Dried-Venison-2-2lb/dp/B002AY5BHG/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1340286861&sr=1-1

and I make a gravy from Carmen's wonderful Feedsentials, which Hans absolutely devours.

Carmspack Working German Shepherds, Feed-Sentials

Best poops EVER since we started the Feedsentials. I got her oils, too. Hoping she continues making these for a long, long time because they have everything Hans needs when being fed raw and I don't have to worry about his nutrition.


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Have you tried turkey necks?
> 
> I know they are fowl, but they might be better tolerated if your boy itches from chicken.
> How about duck necks?
> ...


Yep...tried the turkey necks, but I noticed he started knawing on himself after he ate a biig frozen one. I am tempted to try some chicken backs, but I am pretty certain what the results will be. I have also tried about every premade including the fish formulas and he just wont touch the fish. He will eat canned sardines but I need something else. 

Mike


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Not sure if you can get it in your area but Blue Ridge Beef makes ground raw products (no veggies or other things added) and has a ground venison with bone, a ground beef with bone, and rabbit with bone.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

What kind of meat do you feed the dogs? Quality matters. If you've been getting meat from the same manufacture or butcher, try a different one. Also, the dog may just need a break from eating meat or too much food in general when they are not feeling well. You can home cook for the dog a few days of other things. Or try cooking the meat to see if that makes it more palatable to him. When he's eating better than slowly get back into raw. When my dog was fighting his allergies, he didn't have good appetite. Cooking food, especially when it's warm and he can smell it, he loved that. If you can arouse his sense of smell, it may help.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mcap said:


> Yep...tried the turkey necks, but I noticed he started knawing on himself after he ate a biig frozen one. I am tempted to try some chicken backs, but I am pretty certain what the results will be. I have also tried about every premade including the fish formulas and he just wont touch the fish. He will eat canned sardines but I need something else.
> 
> Mike


Maybe try Carm's Sunday Sundae. Could help with the allergies.

PS-- the drugs he is on will reduce appetite, too.


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

Bear L said:


> What kind of meat do you feed the dogs? Quality matters. If you've been getting meat from the same manufacture or butcher, try a different one. Also, the dog may just need a break from eating meat or too much food in general when they are not feeling well. You can home cook for the dog a few days of other things. Or try cooking the meat to see if that makes it more palatable to him. When he's eating better than slowly get back into raw. When my dog was fighting his allergies, he didn't have good appetite. Cooking food, especially when it's warm and he can smell it, he loved that. If you can arouse his sense of smell, it may help.


I have tried several brands and sometimes he will eat a brand for 2 days or so and then nothing. I would have no problem if they made liver sausage flavored raw meat (LOL).

Bear L...interesting that you should say that. I bought this big honkin untrimmed piece of beef tenderloin to cut some filets (for the humans in the house (LOL) I cut off the tips and trimming which include quite a bit of meat. I threw it in the grill just to sear it and he about ate my arm. He also ate some of the scraps raw. My only concern is getting some calcium in him. I guess if he will eat a raw mackerel and sardines during the week, I could could cook some meat for awhile. I just don't want to create a picky eater, which I have probably already done.

Mike


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Mcap said:


> I have tried several brands and sometimes he will eat a brand for 2 days or so and then nothing. I would have no problem if they made liver sausage flavored raw meat (LOL).
> 
> Bear L...interesting that you should say that. I bought this big honkin untrimmed piece of beef tenderloin to cut some filets (for the humans in the house (LOL) I cut off the tips and trimming which include quite a bit of meat. I threw it in the grill just to sear it and he about ate my arm. He also ate some of the scraps raw. My only concern is getting some calcium in him. I guess if he will eat a raw mackerel and sardines during the week, I could could cook some meat for awhile. I just don't want to create a picky eater, which I have probably already done.
> 
> Mike


If you've been buying raw dog food (that's how interpreted your mention of "brand") and worry about creating a balanced meal, then I think you can try supplements like the site that Sunflower suggested and feed raw meat directly yourself (instead of thru a dog food vendor). It will be cheaper too. My sick dog wanted home cooked meal for a while and when he got better he wanted only raw. Another thing you can try if he really becomes picky is just to let him skip a few meals. If he's normal, he'll want to eat anything after that. If abnormal like my peke... well... yeah.


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Maybe try Carm's Sunday Sundae. Could help with the allergies.
> 
> PS-- the drugs he is on will reduce appetite, too.


Thanks! I was going to give it a try.

Mike


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mike,
Email Carmen at 
[email protected]

And do take a moment to look at the info on her site. It really is invaluable and I feel fortunate to have been able to obtain what she feeds her dogs after she has done so many years of breeding and researching.

http://www.carmspack.com/7_feedsentials/feed_sentials.htm


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

This is kind of funny but I had a big turkey neck in the freezer. I just took it out and Rocco sniffed it and walked away. Then I took it and threw it (he loves to fetch). He ran out and brought it back. I threw it again and he sprinted out picked it up and proceeded to chomp on it for 20 mins till it was gone. Maybe i discovered a new way to get him to eat (LOL). Hopefully he wont start scratching....seems to be OK so far.

Mike


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mcap said:


> This is kind of funny but I had a big turkey neck in the freezer. I just took it out and Rocco sniffed it and walked away. Then I took it and threw it (he loves to fetch). He ran out and brought it back. I threw it again and he sprinted out picked it up and proceeded to chomp on it for 20 mins till it was gone. Maybe i discovered a new way to get him to eat (LOL). Hopefully he wont start scratching....seems to be OK so far.
> 
> Mike


:rofl:

Methinks Rocco has you very well trained 

Glad he ate it. PM me if you want me to send you some Sunday Sundae to try for his itching issues. I just got some from Carmen and it takes quite a while to arrive from Canada. Can pop it in the mail today if you like.


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Methinks Rocco has you very well trained
> 
> Glad he ate it. PM me if you want me to send you some Sunday Sundae to try for his itching issues. I just got some from Carmen and it takes quite a while to arrive from Canada. Can pop it in the mail today if you like.


LOL.....He working on my heeling and down /stay too! I am on with Carmen's husband right now. I would love to take you up on your offer and then I will send some back to you when I get it. i will IM you my address.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

How about poaching him up some salmon???? Raw salmon is a no no, parasites, but I poach up salmon for my dogs all the time, they loooooooove it

Keep the poaching liquid as well, and I do debone the salmon..


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks. I will give it a try. I think I tried canned salmon one time and it was nose up. He loves sardines in water and whole mackerel. I'm going to try whole tilapia too.

Mike


----------

